# M STEN Vs. Epi/Tren Next Cycle...Advice



## weezy1974 (Nov 27, 2013)

I just finished two month run of osta at 21mg/day.  Only PHs run before are Halo and Epi.  Did well with both.  Looking to do next cycle after NYE.  I'm 39 6' 215lb.  I will eat clean diet on run.  I've added approx 1" to arms and chest in last 8 months.  I'm looking to build on best results yet.  I do tend to hold weight no matter what through mid-section.  I'm looking for solid gains and as lean as possible, so recomp I guess.  I'm really wanting to have that "hard" look in my arms. My chest is pretty solid, but again mid-section is achilles heel.

Blood work is good, but I have a lower T count.  I'm thinking of running Epi/Tren or M Sten for 4-6 weeks.  I'll do all proper pre-load and pct. Any advice is very appreciated!  I've pinned peps subq before but not big boy roids.  Not sure I want to go full pin, but stick with PHs for now.

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2013)

Either product is good for your goals its just a matter of structuring the diet and training to fit your goals brother.


----------



## s2h (Dec 8, 2013)

Diet is the key ingredient....if your struggling with a tight mid section...look at a shorter carb cycle...meaning one high day and two low days...with the high days falling on back and leg days...unless you have another body part that is really lagging behind...then put it in one high day..

Imo M-Sten would be a good choice...toss in some advanced cycle support ....that's pretty much a mainstay for me year round...


----------



## weezy1974 (Dec 11, 2013)

Right on!  Thanks for the advice my bruthas! I don't have another body part that is lagging behind.  I'm on it with regards to shortening my carb cycle.  I wasn't too far off on that.  As for goals I'm currently 18% BF would like to get to 13-16%, if possible on this next cycle. That would be an ATB for me.  As long as I'm getting results I'm happy, they don't have to be immediate. A little over two years ago I dropped from a fat 290# to 193#.  From there I've been working on building lean muscle but at times of bulking I pay the price in my mid section.  If I was able to add and keep a few pounds of lean muscle from the cycle I'd be stoked.  I'll definitely ACC pre, during, and post.  As well as IML eControl and clomid or nolva for pct.

As a side note. I've seen some debate about supression on Ostarine.  I definitely feel as though I experienced mild suppression running it for a longer period (8 weeks) at what was a higher dose for me. (21mg/day) . I'm running IML ultra male for a few weeks. I'll take a two week break then start pre-load for cycle.


----------

